# Vmax at Bruntingthorpe last Saturday



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

There were 3 R35 GT-Rs at Vmax on Saturday 13th March along with some unbelievably mouthwatering exotica.

There's loads of threads on Pistonheads including a picture thread here: VMAX Armageddon - The picture thread - post your shots here

I managed to record a Vmax of 192mph compared to the standard GT-Rs which pulled 180/182mph.
I went head to head with and matched to the inch, a £200k Ferrari 599GTB (620hp) and was narrowly beaten by a £330k McLaren SLR 722 (650hp).

I also recorded some acceleration figures on my VBox which were unspectacular due to the rather broken and uneven concrete, but the best numbers I managed to pull were:

0-60mph, 3.6s
0-100mph, 7.3s
Standing 1/4, 11.6 (with a woeful 2.2s 60' time showing how poor the surface/my launch technique was) with a best terminal of 129.1mph (getting respectable).

Also interestingly, I set the VBox to measure the 30-130mph interval which the best was 9.9s. I don't know if the Marham event was measured in the same way, but if it was, it would have put Purple Zilla as the fastest GT-R/Skyline I believe.

So massive kudos to Ben and Thistle at GTC for their custom gear-based Cobb tune, Akrapovic via Performance Parts Ltd for their amazing titanium exhaust system and Dave Wilkins (s2gtr) for supplying the K&N air filter elements which comprise the sum total of all the tuning parts fitted to take Purple Zilla to 591hp and 192mph on a 1.5 mile runway. :smokin:


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Great figures!

Seriously tempted with one of these GTR's, its amazing what they hold their own against :smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

0-60 not bad only 0.4 of a sec quicker than my "standard" set up LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It's done 3.2s on tarmac before and would be quicker still on a drag strip. The bit of Bruntingthorpe where we launched was akin to gravel:
Vmax March 13th.wmv from marty359 on Motionbox
(Godzilla appears at 2:50 and 5:00)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cant wait to see it at pod, if it takes off !

How many ft lbs of Torque have you got David ?


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

David...

I just spend Saturday with the MLR guys at Marham...

Recorded 10.8s 30-130 and 180mph top speed on same 1.5m runway length. (not flat though, but not bad.)

your car though not having significantly more hp must have better torque etc as once i was up to 180ish getting another 12mph would have taken forever.

Well done...

I have decat and cobb custom map...circa 575hp. Then again ive spent a lot less on my setup so horses for courses.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i wanted to go to the VMAX, i signed up early but they never accepted my application..

would of been interesting to see what times i might of got.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

My car has been dynoed at 591hp and 580lb.ft at Surrey Rolling Road who use a Dyno Dynamics RR (known in the US as a "hearbreaker" dyno because they always read lower than a Dynojet or Mustang).

By the way, fastest speed of the day was 222mph from a 9FF tuned 997 Turbo CABRIOLET! He went on to do 207mph with the roof down, the German nutter!!


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder how a Veyron would have fared, maybe next time


----------



## storm_nige (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi David,

We were there in the white GTR, nice to meet you, really enjoyed the day.

I borrowed a vbox off one of the audi boys and my best figures were:

0-60 3.8secs
0-100 8.5secs

30-50 1.3secs
50-70 2.1secs

In R - Comfort - R (manual)

What set up did you use for setting off?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice to meet you too Nige!
I mainly used R normal Off and tended to use Auto for the launch switching to Manual by the first bend.

Tried launch control a couple of times but there is such a massive delay between lifting off the brake and the clutch engaging, the other car usually got the jump on me!

Here's a group shot:









Look out for a feature in Japanese Performance magazine soon.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> So massive kudos .......and Dave Wilkins (s2gtr) for supplying the K&N air filter elements which comprise the sum total of all the tuning parts fitted to take Purple Zilla to 591hp and 192mph on a 1.5 mile runway. :smokin:


s2gtr isn't me


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> s2gtr isn't me


Sorry Dave, I meant to say Dave Gilbert! :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes and the 997tt was 1mph faster with less power which hit the same top speed of the 599 and the slr722. 

Still the nissan is an amazing piece of kit for sure and the gearbox just makes the driving/acceleration literally effortless!!!:smokin:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> My car has been dynoed at 591hp and 580lb.ft at Surrey Rolling Road who use a Dyno Dynamics RR (known in the US as a "hearbreaker" dyno because they always read lower than a Dynojet or Mustang).
> 
> By the way, fastest speed of the day was 222mph from a 9FF tuned 997 Turbo CABRIOLET! He went on to do 207mph with the roof down, the German nutter!!


The turbo cabriolet hit 210mph with the roof down and it was a 996tt not a 997tt!

Here is a vid of it.

YouTube - 1080p: 9ff Porsche 911 Turbo Convertible 910 HP


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> Yes and the 997tt was 1mph faster with less power which hit the same top speed of the 599 and the slr722.
> 
> Still the nissan is an amazing piece of kit for sure and the gearbox just makes the driving/acceleration literally effortless!!!:smokin:


Was yours the grey one I did a run against? If so, what happened? It certainly didn't hit 193mph on that run! 

The 9FFs were amazing. Wonder what a GT-R could do with the same money spent on it? Although there definitely aren't any 1000+hp R35s yet no matter how deep your pockets are...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Was yours the grey one I did a run against? If so, what happened? It certainly didn't hit 193mph on that run!
> 
> The 9FFs were amazing. Wonder what a GT-R could do with the same money spent on it? Although there definitely aren't any 1000+hp R35s yet no matter how deep your pockets are...


It's GT silver LOL. It would be nice to see what a GTR would do with 1000bhp, I'm sure it would be nothing short of impressive!

Next time stay in your lane so I dont get aload of boulders chucked at me  and also like I said you having 40bhp/40lbs over me and a gearbox like that just makes it so effortless to get some good acceleration  which it showed so well done. At the end of th day it was VMAX which means top speed so 

Next time maybe we can do a roll on???


Also I must say I really liked your car and agree it is an amazing car with the mods you have chosen. :smokin:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hehe, sorry mate, first into the corner gets to choose the racing line! :thumbsup:
If you were close behind I would have stayed over to the right... 

What work have you done to get it to 550hp?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Hehe, sorry mate, first into the corner gets to choose the racing line! :thumbsup:
> If you were close behind I would have stayed over to the right...
> 
> What work have you done to get it to 550hp?


:blahblah: LOL

I should have taken the right side 

I have done the same as you have to get 590hp!


Have you tested the 997.2 turbo with PDK yet David?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> :blahblah: LOL
> 
> I should have taken the right side
> 
> ...


Akrapovic exhaust too?

No I haven't driven the 997.2 yet, but it sounds like a total weapon. Basically a stock one totally outperforms a stock GT-R in acceleration and would give mine a good run for its money.

However, every mag that's tested it, still prefers the GT-R even ignoring lap times and price, which is really quite remarkable...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Akrapovic exhaust too?
> 
> No I haven't driven the 997.2 yet, but it sounds like a total weapon. Basically a stock one totally outperforms a stock GT-R in acceleration and would give mine a good run for its money.
> 
> However, every mag that's tested it, still prefers the GT-R even ignoring lap times and price, which is really quite remarkable...


I really need to test one of these GTR's still but just love my porsche too much at the moment, so maybe I just need to enjoy for a bit longer aye 

The 997.2 is amazing and I think Yu will love it as I test drove one last week and the launch control is just so raw!!!

Not the same make exhaust as you but the same mods i.e. exhaust, panel filter and remap.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Are there any acceleration figures available for the Turbo Convertible?

/P


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTRNICK said:


> Not the same make exhaust as you but the same mods i.e. exhaust, panel filter and remap.


I'd be interested in some details on what's been done to your Turbo. Would you be able to PM me with some specifics please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Perra said:


> Are there any acceleration figures available for the Turbo Convertible?
> 
> /P


I will try to find some.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

MiGTR said:


> I'd be interested in some details on what's been done to your Turbo. Would you be able to PM me with some specifics please? Thanks in advance.


no probs will pm you


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTRNICK said:


> no probs will pm you


Thank you, I look forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> 0-100mph, 7.3s


Bloody hell Eddie


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Make no mistake, with a good surface and a good launch these are very fast cars. 

My best with just a AP & a GTC tune (not the latest maps) measured with the Performance Box are.

0-60 3.0
0-100 6.9

That was on the best 11.0531 1/4 Mile, 124.79 MPH run.


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Make no mistake, with a good surface and a good launch these are very fast cars.
> 
> My best with just a AP & a GTC tune (not the latest maps) measured with the Performance Box are.
> 
> ...


Was that on the drag strip Rich?

Does the Vbox use any rollout compensation, i.e. how close was your Vbox to the timing slip if it was on a strip?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes that was the day I did my best run at Santa Pod. Track conditions, temperature were as good as they get.

Yes it was with roll out so that I could compare with the time slip, however that does flatter the 0-60 & 0-100 times.

Times compare very well with the slip.

Slip, PB

60Ft 1.7525, 1.8
330ft 4.7052, 4.7

1/8 Mile 7.159, 7.2
1/8 MPH 100.17, 102.5

1/4 Mile 11.0531, 11.1
1/4 Mile MPH 124.79, 127.0

The 1/8 & in particular the 1/4 mile speeds are out because the strip measures it over a distance v at the 1/4 mile for the PB.


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So a) how do you set roll out as I haven't found that option on my Performance Box, and b) what do you think that makes your true 0-60 and 0-100 times?

Interesting that the speeds are that different because surely the timing beams at the strip are only inches apart? Hard to believe the car can accelerate by 2mph in such a short distance?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Performance Box 1Ft Rollout is in the performance menu, you just click 1Ft Rollout. 

Not sure on the "true" times, I did look at this a while ago but can't find my notes at the moment, I think it's between 0.1 & 0.2 second. 

The speed is measured over 66Ft so the 1/8 Mile is between 594 Ft & 660Ft, which is why at the Pod they give you a 594Ft elapsed time. 1/4 mile is between 1254 & 1320Ft, however they do not give you the 1254Ft time.


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah that seems about right; I've never been able to beat 3.2 on tarmac.

Can't believe strips measure terminal speed over such a large distance, why?
2 feet would be enough and would give a more accurate "terminal" speed.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I suspect it's historic, from the days when timing equipment was less sophisticated. Also some of the dragsters are going a bit faster than we are. 


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes and of course the beams might not work when both are covered at the same time, hence 66ft as some of those rail dragsters are pretty long!


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

David,

Good meeting you. Eventually I also got a 182mph (When I was holding a bit less fuel) . Still considerably short of your 191!

Did you get chance to get your data logs looked at to find out about what your engine was doing up at the top end?

...Mad


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

madadd said:


> David,
> 
> Good meeting you. Eventually I also got a 182mph (When I was holding a bit less fuel) . Still considerably short of your 191!
> 
> ...


Yup, Ben and Thistle are having a great time poring over those logs. I don't think they've had many 190+mph data logs sent in before! 

Nice to meet you too; did you find winding the mirrors in made a difference? 
Storm_nige swears it did!


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, Ben and Thistle are having a great time poring over those logs. I don't think they've had many 190+mph data logs sent in before!
> 
> Nice to meet you too; did you find winding the mirrors in made a difference?
> Storm_nige swears it did!


I am not too sure. At the end of the day I was carrying less fuel and there was a tailwind. I think that may be the reason for my increase in speed. I still find it impresssive that 100(ish) BHP gives 9mph extra top speed!

Just a shame it made my car seem slow!

...Mad


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

When it goes into 6th gear, from 155mph it richens up the mixture (which makes the injectors go wide open), and then from 165mph it seems to cut the fuel about every 125 engine revolutions! Bigger injectors would fix, but when I've done more on the TCM I would like to work out a better fix (other than just turning the boost down so the injectors don't max).


----------

